# Which books to sell and which to keep?



## jdscottPE (May 30, 2015)

Now that I passed the power exam, I am thinking of unloading the books that I won't really need again. My lists are:

Keep:

Camara

Wildi

Grainger

All printed materials (NEC and NESC are licensed to my company anyway)

Sell:

Graffeo

Complex Imaginary

NCEES practice exam

This was kinda the plan all along. I wrote in the keeps but not the sells.

Does anyone have a different recommendation?

Also, where is the best place to sell? I am set up to sell on eBay, but wonder if there is a better idea.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 30, 2015)

How about right here on EB.com?? The market is appropriate. 

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showforum=11


----------



## iwire (May 31, 2015)

Burn all the books! LOL

I sold most except

My own formula book - good reference, printed out books (1 copy). No use to keep those since I can use Google University


----------



## P-E (May 31, 2015)

iwire said:


> Burn all the books! LOL
> 
> I sold most except
> 
> My own formula book - good reference, printed out books (1 copy). No use to keep those since I can use Google University


Yes, burn them. I burned my TF SMS. It was so satisfying.


----------



## iwire (Jun 7, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > Burn all the books! LOL
> ...


ya I am all for culture revolution..burn all the books! LOL

let's the burning beginning. I should organized a book burning event every season of results released LOL ..


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jun 10, 2015)

I'd sell the Camara, everything in there is available online in more detail.\


----------



## Sapper (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm looking to sell:

NCEES sample test (written in)

Power System Analysis - Grainger

Electrical Systems, Drives, and Power Systems - Wildi

The Electrical Engineer's Guide to Passing the Power PE Exam - Graffeo (tabbed, edits written in)

Electricians Exam Book - Holder (new) (NEC 2014)

Practical Calculations for Electricians - Holder (tabbed) (NEC 2014)

Electricians Practice Calculations Exam - Holder (new shrink wrapped) (NEC 2014)

The last 3 focus solely on the NEC and possible NEC calculations and questions, I found them a good usage to go through the NEC (in a more organized manner). Did anyone else use these?


----------



## jagster (Jul 27, 2015)

want to sell my GA tech binder for $180 in excellent condition


----------



## engine42 (Jul 1, 2017)

I would not be so quick to get rid of your books.  My reference library helped me to maintain my USCG maritime license for a very long time.  As to the engineering books I have, well, here I am still using them.  The internet is very helpful, and it does not replace a good professional reference library.  Do not assume that everything you see on the internet will still be there 10 years from now.

What I'll burn when I have my license in hand is the practice exams and notes 

Marinna


----------

